# Air strikes ordered by Obama in Iraq!



## Ralphy1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Here we go again!  Some will say it is about time and others will say it is nuts.  The humanitarian side of saving the lives of non-combatants being threatened by Isis is understandable, but it seems to me that the military side is unwise.  Your thoughts are encouraged...


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 8, 2014)

My main feeling is great grief for all the lives of Americans & our allies already lost there, with good intentions but nothing accomplished. Grief that it seems that the moderates of the world are increasingly becoming victims of the fanatics.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2014)

I think the problem is that if you break it, you own it.
Iraq is certainly broken.


----------



## Ms Sam (Aug 8, 2014)

When was Iraq not broken?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, if it was already broken, it is for sure that the Coalition of the Willing didn't manage to fix it.
It's broke worse now than it ever was.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that the American public is sick of trying to fix not only Iraq, but the world.  It may not be the way to go but an isolationist movement is growing as our problems at home mount...


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 8, 2014)

Funny....it now seems Iraq was in better shape when Saddam Hussein was President compared to today.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 8, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> I think that the American public is sick of trying to fix not only Iraq, but the world. It may not be the way to go but an isolationist movement is growing as our problems at home mount...



Obamas poll number have been dropping all this year so the best way to correct this is to have more press conferences,3 so far this month,and go bomb someplace,anyplace and say "it was for humanity to save lives".

My question is where the hell is Germany,France,England,Canada in all this????


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 8, 2014)

We don't want anything to do with it thanks; neither do the Scots or Welsh. Tony Blair dragged us in last time....now he is Middle East peace envoy. 
With that as an example; they don't want us either....


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2014)

Obama only thinks about his own agendum; nothing else.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> I think that the American public is sick of trying to fix not only Iraq, but the world.  It may not be the way to go but an *isolationist movement* is growing as our problems at home mount...



/\/\/\   This.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

We shouldn't have ever been in Iraq in the first place, IMO.  I don't think Obama is a war monger like some past presidents, and would like to end the senseless wars this country was in when he took office.  His administration has had a lot to deal with, and I think he's doing the best he can, trying not to actually put boots on the ground again.  He's damned if he does, and he's damned if he doesn't.  With the nonsense in Gaza, Russia, Iraq all going on at once, topped off with border issues and Ebola, it's a mess for sure.  I know one thing, I wouldn't want to be president if it meant handling all the nonsense that others before me have started.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 8, 2014)

re:trying not to actually put boots on the ground again.


If a pilot of any planes are shot down and catured/killed then there is American soldiers *boots on the ground.
*Same goes for the Marines guarding those embassies if they step outside those embassy grounds.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Funny....it now seems Iraq was in better shape when Saddam Hussein was President compared to today.



Yes it was.

Thanks Bush, Cheney & Rumsfeld.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We shouldn't have ever been in Iraq in the first place, IMO.  I don't think Obama is a war monger like some past presidents, and would like to end the senseless wars this country was in when he took office.  His administration has had a lot to deal with, and I think he's doing the best he can, trying not to actually put boots on the ground again.  He's damned if he does, and he's damned if he doesn't.  With the nonsense in Gaza, Russia, Iraq all going on at once, topped off with border issues and Ebola, it's a mess for sure.  I know one thing, I wouldn't want to be president if it meant handling all the nonsense that others before me have started.



Amen.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Obama only thinks about his own agendum; nothing else.



Obama has tried to reach across the aisle on countless occasions & had his hand slapped for it on every one of them.

And what President hasn't thought primarily about his own agenda?

That's kinda the point of having an agenda, isn't it?


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We shouldn't have ever been in Iraq in the first place, IMO.  I don't think Obama is a war monger like some past presidents, and would like to end the senseless wars this country was in when he took office.  His administration has had a lot to deal with, and I think he's doing the best he can, trying not to actually put boots on the ground again.  He's damned if he does, and he's damned if he doesn't.  With the nonsense in Gaza, Russia, Iraq all going on at once, topped off with border issues and Ebola, it's a mess for sure.  I know one thing, I wouldn't want to be president if it meant handling all the nonsense that others before me have started.



.......and a Congress fighting every move he makes.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 8, 2014)

So what else is new?


The fighter jets took off from the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush, in the Persian Gulf. After the first strike, the warplanes returned a short time later to hit the target a second time. *The mission marked a return to U.S. military engagement in Iraq*, three years after Obama removed U.S. forces.


----------



## drifter (Aug 8, 2014)

I support the President's action; the humanitarian move to drop food and water. We will be joined by the Brits on this humanitarian effort. Protecting our troops in the north and the northward move against the Kurds.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

Not much else Obama could do.

As was said earlier... we never should've been in Iraq to begin with.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2014)

From my vantage point down under I saw the invasion of Iraq as something personal for George Bush Jnr. It was unfinished business from the first Gulf War. The justification, weapons of mass destruction, was tissue thin at the time. I think the attempted assassination of his father was something that stirred the President's anger.

Afghanistan was different. Clearly it was a base for terrorism and was directly linked to the events of 9/11. Even so, the problem mostly decamped across the border into Pakistan and from there to other muslim countries.

After Hussein was toppled in Iraq all hell broke loose. He had, by his own brutal methods, maintained control of his fiefdom. Rebuilding and quelling the populace proved difficult and costly, in lives as well as dollars. In spite of all the training invested in the Iraqi army, when called upon in the north against the rebels, they did not stand their ground and fight. They had the numbers but they failed to hold firm. 

IMO, no outside power can do the job for Iraq. It must solve it's own problems and that goes for the whole of the Middle East. However, when a massive humanitarian crisis presents, the rest of the world must try to do something. When the UN is powerless, as it is in the case of a civil war or an insurgency, then other agencies are all that is left. 

I think Obama has no other choice but to lead. Other nations should stand by to take evacuees and offer logistical support - airbases, relief supplies etc. What none of us want is Gulf War III.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> From my vantage point down under I saw the invasion of Iraq as something personal for George Bush Jnr. It was unfinished business from the first Gulf War. The justification, weapons of mass destruction, was tissue thin at the time. I think the attempted assassination of his father was something that stirred the President's anger.
> 
> Afghanistan was different. Clearly it was a base for terrorism and was directly linked to the events of 9/11. Even so, the problem mostly decamped across the border into Pakistan and from there to other muslim countries.
> 
> ...



I think you're right about the personal aspect of why Bush was so hot to invade Iraq, but I think there were other components to it as well.

I think #1, he wanted to be seen as taking some sort of retribution for 9/11, against a hostile Arab country. I think he figured that any Arab country would do, but Afghanistan, where the attackers actually were, was so remote & underdeveloped, that all attacking them would amount to, would be little more than making holes in the sand. So he went with the next best place, which, conveniently for him, had a bogie man in the form of Saddam Hussein at it's head. And everyone hated Saddam Hussein, so it was the perfect deflection. _"Hey look... Bush is blowing up those Arabs who attacked us!!! Yayyyyyyy!!!!"_

And #2, I think he figured Iraq would be a cake walk & that after going in there, taking out Hussein & turning Iraq into another mini-America with 7 Elevens & McDonald's on every corner, he would be seen by Americans, the world & by history, as a great foreign policy genius with his name mentioned in the same breath with Ronald Reagan. And of course, cementing a second term for himself.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2014)

There are some parts of the world that history tells us are places to avoid if you don't want to invite disaster - Russia (Napoleon and Hitler), Afghanistan (Britain, Russia, USA and friends), China and it's satellites, and above all of these, the Middle East, especially Arabia.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

Too bad Bush didn't understand that.


----------



## Barb (Aug 8, 2014)

Such a tangled mess over there, with much to debate about past policies and finger pointing as to blame for what is now reality.  I'm generally not a supporter of many of this president's policies, but who can doubt that he is right and had no choice in sending humanitarian aid and pinpoint air strikes to protect Americans already there in danger?  Beyond that, he says that there will be no American boots on the ground under his regime, but only time will tell.  God help us all if ISIS is allowed to continue on it's crusade of persecution and elimination of Christians and establishment of their ideal of worldwide Sharia Law.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm finding some information from local sources about the people stranded in the mountains.



> Thousands of Stranded Civilians Rescued on Mount Shingal           By RUDAW               12 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this from the comments on the story


> Shangal mountain is actually a mini range, it's not one mountain, it will take time to get all of the refugees because they're scattered across the mountain range. There were small corridors opened by Peshmerga on Wednesday but many of the refugees were to scared and just refused to leave because the fighting between Peshmerga and IS was so near, small units of Peshmerga were dispatched across the base of the mountain range for protection early on, but things started to really change for the better two days ago when east of the mountain was secured with the help PYD, and a little over a day ago this corridor was secured, then came the American air support last night, food and water are being air dropped and hopefully every refugees will be brought down safely soon.


The American air support is helping to rescue thousands of people.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2014)

The Kurds are attempting to stand up to the ISIS forces but they are very poorly armed. The ISIS rebel army has US weapons that they have seized from the Iraqi army.

For years the Kurds have asked for access to US arms but have been denied.


> *Kurdish pleas for weapons may finally be heard*
> 
> Saturday Aug 9, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 9, 2014)

*re:The American air support is helping to rescue thousands of people. 
*
Well thats good,big problem is where are the rest of the civilized world countries that could lend a hand???

If they dont want to help then US should take notice and cut back doing this rescue until they wake up.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2014)

We have a couple of assets in the area that have been offered in the dropping of humanitarian aid. 
We have no fighter jets or drones though.

I understand the Brits and some EU countries have also offered to help.
Why do you assume that it is only the US that is willing to do anything?




> Australia has offered to help the United States provide humanitarian assistance to refugees in Iraq, the Prime Minister says.
> Tony Abbott says he spoke with US officials overnight to discuss what has been described as "potential genocide" in Iraq.
> 
> "This is a humanitarian disaster potentially on a massive scale," he said. "President [Barack] Obama has already said that it has the potential to become a genocide and that's why it's important for Australia to join with our international partners in doing what we can to render humanitarian assistance."
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2014)

The Kurds are now getting new weapons but the source is secret.



> Turkish F-16s have taken off from the military airport in Amed (Diyarbakir) towards the sky south of (Iraqi) Kurdistan to monitor the situation in the areas where there is ongoing fighting between Peshmergas and ISIS, especially the borders of Makhmour in the Kurdistan Region, the Sabah newspaper reported.
> 
> The report came as Kurdish Peshmerga forces were pushing ahead with an offensive that began Saturday.
> The Kurds, whose Peshmergas are seen as the key to turning the tide against IS armies fighting in Syria and in control of large parts of Iraq, have been winning greater international support, after weeks of pleading for arms and expertise.
> ...


----------



## oakapple (Aug 10, 2014)

Hard to watch children scrambling up mountain sides as the families flee the killing and raping, when you know they have no food or water.It's cold up there too.So many of them will die, unless food is dropped regularly . Missile strikes at ISIS may help.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 10, 2014)

re:Why do you assume that it is only the US that is willing to do anything?

There hasnt been any news reports of any other countries helping out thats why I mentioned it....
Today I read something about those countries lending a hand.
The Kurds have no weapons to defend themselves,where's the help?   Just the U.S.?


----------



## Bee (Aug 10, 2014)

The UK is to "step up" aid supplies and send more "humanitarian advisers" to parts of Iraq under threat from Islamist militants, No 10 has said.
A British military aircraft made the first drop of UK aid in Iraq overnight.
The bundle included 1,200 reusable water containers and 240 solar lanterns that can also recharge mobile phones.
Thousands of members of the Yazidi religious minority are still trapped on a mountain in northern Iraq after fleeing from Islamist militants.
A Downing Street spokesman said the situation was "deeply worrying" but that it was possible some of the people who had been trapped on Mount Sinjar might have escaped off the mountain to the north.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28732992


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

I haven't heard of any other countries helping either Davey, if the UK and Australia begin to active help, that would be nice.  It does appear that the US often takes on most of the burdens when helping other countries, wish there was more attention to some problems at home too, or the US will be in trouble next.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 10, 2014)

The US has refused to arm the Kurds....that is why they have no weapons; so UK, stupidly, followed suit.
now they are...


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 10, 2014)

The Germans have many Iraqi Christians they have already taken in.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2014)

_What with Australia joining in , i fear WW111 is on the way, hope i am wrong _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

I hope WWIII isn't on the way either Jilly.  Some prophets on a show I sometimes listen to have some dim predictions of the possibility of a third world war already beginning...http://www.hogueprophecy.com/


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> The Germans have many Iraqi Christians they have already taken in.



So have the Lebanese


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Seems like we are now arming the Kurds...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably, but it could also be the Turks. 
They're not fans of the Kurds but probably fear ISIS more.

I know it's not us. We don't make armaments any more and anything we give away is probably at least 50 years old.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well, we will have to protect you from the world's meanies, too...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2014)

We're not counting on it. :waiting:

If push comes to shove the US will protect its Australian assets in the Northern Territory.

We're part of your spy network but if those bases are taken out early we don't expect to see you Downunder.
You'll have your hands full just as Britain did after the fall of Singapore during WW II.

We might have to rely on China  :eek1:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, perhaps we should abandon Australia and our assets there as you could be a traitorous pain in the aspirin...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2014)

Wouldn't be a bad idea because it's your assets that make us a target.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 12, 2014)

And that's the thanks we get for keeping you safe all of these years so you could enjoy your tinnies...


----------

